# HP PSC 1310 driver



## TPG (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi. I lost my printer driver CD, and downloaded the basic version from the HP website. After the download, the driver was supposed to be installed automatically, according to a new window instruction. I gave a location for it to be installed (not the default temp one), and it started checking the location, but stopped after about 1/4 of the way and just stayed inactive for a long time. There was no option to cancel or backtrack. Finally the window disappeared (am not sure whether because I clicked on something or if it turned off by itself), but nothing else happened. 

I don't know where the thing has downloaded to, and how to install it. There is no new icon on my desktop. I would hate to have to download it all over again, as the process took over 2 hours since my broadband is down and I had to use a dial-up server. 

Please help if you can figure this out. My laptop uses Windows XP.

Thanks.
Tina


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hello Tina,

if you know the file name you can just use the search function under the start button. Once you find it should just be a matter of double clicking it


----------



## TPG (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks, I did try that but all that came up when I typed "HP 1310" was a 4KB file called hppsc1310t.spf.C97F484C_8867_4482_B398_2F4FA84FC342. And when I clicked on it, I got "Windows cannot open this file...To open this file, Windows needs to know what program created it..." 

Does that mean that the download was unsuccessful?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'll see if I can find the file name for you , that may make things easier :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

have a look for this file * drv_gc_w01_ENU.exe 

Software Installation instructions:*

*1.* double click *drv_gc_w01_ENU.exe*
*2.* Follow the on-screen instructions to start the installation process.
*3.* Connect the USB cable between your HP all-in-one device and your PC when directed by on-screen instructions, and turn on your HP all-in-one device.
Wait for additional on-screen installation instructions before using the all-in-one.


----------

